

"Do whatever you want. Do it now. Don’t fuck around." - saurabh
http://tomayko.com/linkings/2986b36de5dd7860be5051c37e4ec66d

======
khafra
Sounds like "Aleister Crowley's Guide to Entrepreneurship": Do what thou wilt
shall be the whole of the law.

------
grumpyfart
No todolist, is that even possible to ship a good and profitable software like
that? (assuming not everyone is a cofounder)

